
Opera Mini Up 84 Percent From 2009 - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/20/opera-mini-had-over-85-5-million-users-in-december-up-84-percent-from-2009/
======
83457
I've found opera mini to be awesome when internet connection is slow. Some
pages that never load in safari do so quickly with acceptable quality in mini.

